# Early Christmas!



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just brought home a new GP100 357 magnum, blued finish, with 6" barrel. Does anyone have any stories of deer taken with this particular handgun? What is your favorite round to use for deer with this gun? I have some of the Federal 140 grain barnes expanders that is suppose to do about 1400 fps in this barrel length. My state just allowd handguns to be used during the blackpowder portion (calling it alternative portion) so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, lucky man! Great gun too! Bet that made you happier than a puppy with two...well, you know.:mrgreen:


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Wow, lucky man! Great gun too! Bet that made you happier than a puppy with two...well, you know.:mrgreen:


I am very pleased! The 357 magnum is one of my favorite calibers and I already had a 20 y/o stainless 686plus (7-shot) smith & wesson with a 4" barrel. I love the 686 but always wanted a gp100 to go with it and prefer the 6" barrel for hunting. The ruger will likely handle hotter loads also, should I ever decide to try some Buffalo Bore. I have heard that barrels being produced today are a little faster than barrels that were produced 20 years ago. Don't know if that is true, but read that on Buffalo Bores web site. Never the less, I am excited to get out and start practicing with this new pistol!


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats! Nothing like picking up a new gun. :smt023 I used a 158gr Federal Fusion in the 6" 686p that I took my deer with this year. The shot was taken from the ground at just over 20 yards and had complete penetration. I wasn't able to recover the bullet, but it looked like it did what it was designed to do when I cleaned the deer.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

talldrink said:


> Congrats! Nothing like picking up a new gun. :smt023 I used a 158gr Federal Fusion in the 6" 686p that I took my deer with this year. The shot was taken from the ground at just over 20 yards and had complete penetration. I wasn't able to recover the bullet, but it looked like it did what it was designed to do when I cleaned the deer.


That is a good report! Thanks for your reply! I think handgun hunting will be fun


----------

